
Show HN: I built a simple alexa skill that tells nighttime stories - pryelluw
https://github.com/yelluw/alexa-nighttime-stories
======
pryelluw
I wanted to learn how to develop alexa skills and built this really simple
skill. Took me less than an hour from start to finish. Im publishing it soon.

